# Replacing Shutter Mechanism - Shutter Actuations - Ethics



## phosphurx (Mar 21, 2012)

This question is sort of touched on in other threads but i though rather than hijacking one of them....

As the shutter count seems to be a measure against how long the shutter mechanism may or may not last,
If i was to replace a faulty shutter mechanism on a Nikon D90 with the prospects of selling it.

Should i reset the shutter count on the D90 so that it shows the actuation count of the new shutter?

My view is, if I bought a camera with a new shutter mechanism I would want the actuation count to reflect
the current shutter's actuations. but it would also be nice to know how much usage the camera previosly had.

Thoughts.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd reset the shutter count and include the bill and other details of the installation of the new shutter with the various other details and paperwork with the camera. How many shots its taken before isn't really a worry for the new owner at all.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2012)

Fascinating.

One can reset the shutter count on a Nikon?  I didn't think even _Nikon_ could do that.

Do tell.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

I assume by shutter count we mean the count on each photo taken right?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> I assume by shutter count we mean the count on each photo taken right?



With Nikon, you can reset the_ file numbering_ if you want.

Let's say the camera is new, and you take 100 shots.  Your files will be named XXX_0001 through XXX_0100.  If you want, the next time you use the camera (after deleting the old images), the numbering will restart at XXX_0001.

Most people change that so the next shoot will start at XXX_0101.  It's under the Custom Shooting Menu > File Number Sequence.


But the actual _shutter actuation count_, I doubt you can reset to zero.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2012)

hmm I'm probably mixing them because, canon side, we can't actually see the "shutter count" at all on most cameras (without using 3rd party software). So our photo count pretty much is our shutter count (unless you reset it often).


----------



## SCraig (Mar 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> hmm I'm probably mixing them because, canon side, we can't actually see the "shutter count" at all on most cameras (without using 3rd party software). So our photo count pretty much is our shutter count (unless you reset it often).


You can't see the actual shutter count on a Nikon either however it is part of the EXIF data.  You CAN reset the image numbering, as 480sparky said, but you can't reset the shutter count as far as I know.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2012)

For Nikon's launched since 2005 or so the total shutter count is written to the EXIF data's *Maker Notes* section.

This is what it looks like using the Opanda EXIF reader:


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 21, 2012)

BUT can Nikon reset it when they replace the shutter mechanism?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> BUT can Nikon reset it when they replace the shutter mechanism?



I don't think so.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> BUT can Nikon reset it when they replace the shutter mechanism?


You'll likely have to ask Nikon, but like Ken, I don't think they do even if they can when they do a shutter replacement.

The total shutter actuation count gives an indication of how extensively other electro-mechanical parts of the camera have been used, like the shutter release button, the mirror assembly, the aperture motor, etc.


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your responses,
 Reflashing or upgrading the firmware the D90 has been reported to reset the shutter count that the camera places in the Exif data
having not actually done this for myself (yet) I can't absolutly guarantee this.
If it is the case this may also work on other body's?!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 22, 2012)

Nikon upgraded the firmware on my D40 this past summer while replacing the SD lock; the shutter count was not reset.  I don't know anyone who has had the shutter replaced, so I don't know if they reset the counter.


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 22, 2012)

A search on the interweb for "reset shutter count nikon" seemed to indicate that reseting the firmware was one method in which to accomplish this, someone was complaining that it had happend to their D90 also.
someone else that Nikons Official Statement was :
_There is no way to accurately tell the total number of times your camera shutter has released. While there are third party software applications designed to read a cameras shutter count, this number is not always accurate because the shutter release times may be reset by firmware updates, or reset in the Service department if certain parts are replaced or other operations are performed.

Perhaps it only happens for the D90 perhaps not at all.
and if not... it makes my first post to this forum a rather... redundant one.

I will however test this (eventually) and let you all know the results._


----------



## SCraig (Mar 22, 2012)

I have little doubt that Nikon COULD reset the shutter count if they so desired, however it is unlikely that they WOULD reset it.  As was noted above, and much like the odometer in a car, it's an indication of the overall use of the entire camera and not just the shutter.


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 22, 2012)

I take your point, but Nikon seem to be saying that it isn't an accurate measure of the usage of the camera because it could have been reset ( and some have apparently experienced this ) 

part of me agrees with you and KmH that it is supposed to show the overall usage of the camera...(hence this post)

However, my curiosity as to whether it can be done has started to out-weigh the ethical restrictions of whether it should be done.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

phosphurx said:


> I take your point, but Nikon seem to be saying that it isn't an accurate measure of the usage of the camera because it could have been reset ( and some have apparently experienced this )
> 
> part of me agrees with you and KmH that it is supposed to show the overall usage of the camera...(hence this post)
> 
> However, my curiosity as to whether it can be done has started to out-weigh the ethical restrictions of whether it should be done.



Call them and ask.  800-645-6687


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, 
The chat with the guy at nikon (Live-Chat I.M)  seemed to indicate that when the shutter was replaced the technician should reset the shutter count. 

He didn't believe that just flashing the firmware would reset the shutter count.
And didn't know whether the software was publicly available but recommended I send the camera to their repair branch.


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 26, 2012)

Had shutter replaced on a Nikon D300 just a few weeks ago. Shutter count was definitely not reset.


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess even if Nikon Can reset the shutter count,
it's very unlikly they are going to give the software away.

So whether "I should reset or not" becomes mute... I most likly can't. 

Thank-you all for your input.


----------



## JSER (Mar 26, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> BUT can Nikon reset it when they replace the shutter mechanism?



No, that would be like replacing ablown engine on a car and resetting the odometer to 0 just because you have replaced the engine, a no go.


----------



## phosphurx (Mar 26, 2012)

How many pictures has my camera taken? How many will it take?

Second Paragraph.


----------

